# 56 gallon tank - Heater recommendation and Filter media help please!



## Blackmoons (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey, I'm new here and new to canister filters so I need a little help. 

First off, I would love a recommendation for a heater for my tank as well as a reliable thermometer and/or backup device should the heater ever start overheating my tank. I've heard there are power strips which can serve as a backup for heaters that monitor the temp as well? But I can't find anything like that online so far. Heaters make me nervous and I really would like something to serve as a backup to turn off the heater if needed.

Secondly, I ordered an Eheim Classic Canister (model 2217) which does come with media... but I would love your input on what to use. My tank is 56 gallons, and will have a 6inch common pleco, 2 corycats and maybe a few additional community fish later on once my tank is cycled. I also have a beautiful piece of mopani wood which had been boiled (for 8 hours, haha) as well as soaked for weeks and is still leaking tannins (oh well) so I know I want some carbon in the filter to help with water discoloration but other than that... I'm totally clueless!


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

As far as filter media, poly fill works great for canister filters, and it's super cheap. You can also use bio balls, ceramic rings, lava rock (well rinsed) etc etc.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Ive had eheims before but its been a while, in pretty much all my canister filters (assuming it can fit all of it and depending on usage) I like MUCHO sponges, sponges are excellent mechinical and biological filtration. Now I use fluval now so it has its own dedicated spot. Then I like the fluval pre-filters (its an option most people dont consider), they are almost identical to bio-max except they are not as porous and their shape. They say they are used for larger debris but theoretically if you fill your filter slot to the max and make the most out of the room thats in there, well if could be a water polisher for all we know. Of corse since it is not as porous there is a chance or at least make it easier to get nitrate eating bacteria on it. Then I like carbon (most of the time). Then if you want to SeaChem makes this stuff called "purigen" its AMAZING, its rechargeable (you can get loose or in bag, but ID SUGGEST GETTING THE BAG! particles get everywhere with loose stuff) and it removes, ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. Then either a water polisher or Bio-max, I usually go with the bio-max.

Now another easy route I like to do is just all sponges and bio-max, and have like a small layer or shelf of carbon or some other chemical filter. Of course some of this is varying and so is the order, like I might not use pre-filters, and then put a water polisher pad at the end or something like that. Hope this helps.


----------



## Blackmoons (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks guys! Any ideas for a heater?


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I like the Marineland Stealth Pro Series. Or the Fluval M or E series. The E series is really nice and has a screen but I hate the way you have to mount it to see it. Id take the Marineland stealth pro over the Fluval M though, but there are some pros and cons to it.


----------

